# Survival gummy bears?



## Jarnhamar (29 Jan 2015)

Does anyone have the name or NSN of those survival gummy bears pilots (I think) or CF people doing SERE get issued?

I think they were 12 to a pack but I could be mistaken.


----------



## vincent.escanlar (29 Jan 2015)

The NSN is worn out on my kit, but according to A-85-269-001/FP-001 - Food Services Direction & Guidance Manual (publicly available on this Food Services RFP document):

Basic Survival Food Packet
- consists of starched jelly candies
- meets all requirements
- NSN 8970-21-852-7278
- Shelf-life is 5 years

NATO requirement
- 150 g carbohydrate per day for up to 6 days
- no additional fat or protein
- shelf-life 4 years or more

(As a food related aside: here's an interesting study from McGill on the nutritional value of IMPs and operational rations.)


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2015)

That's the ones.  Thanks!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2015)

And if you want even MORE details ....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> _“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for 160,000 Starch Jelly Bars for Basic Survival Rations to be delivered to Montreal, Quebec ….”_ – more details (specs, what they should look like) in bid document extract here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2015)

Can I order these through the CF supply system or do I need to go through food services since it's essentially a food item?


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Feb 2015)

Whatever you do, don't substitute with Haribo sugar-free gummy bears.


----------



## krimynal (4 Feb 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't substitute with Haribo sugar-free gummy bears.




OH my GOD ! I can't stop laughing at the first comment .... seriously this is SO DAMN FUNNY ! hahahah


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't substitute with Haribo sugar-free gummy bears.


The Gummi Bear Cleanse - gold, Jerry, gold!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MJP (4 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Can I order these through the CF supply system or do I need to go through food services since it's essentially a food item?



Through your QM and RQ.


----------



## acen (4 Feb 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The Gummi Bear Cleanse - gold, Jerry, gold!  Thanks for sharing.



If you enjoy this, may I present the following: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Cream/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423081280&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2015)

acen said:
			
		

> If you enjoy this, may I present the following: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Cream/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423081280&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men


Not to mention this  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> Through your QM and RQ.



Done and done, thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2015)

Request returned and denied.  Apparently they are an airforce only item. 

Looks like it'll be those harbour sugar free gummy bears after all.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Feb 2015)

Buy Depends now! :nod:


----------



## krimynal (5 Feb 2015)

can't wait to read the aftermath of such an idea hahaha !


----------



## MJP (5 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Request returned and denied.  Apparently they are an airforce only item.
> 
> Looks like it'll be those harbour sugar free gummy bears after all.



Order LMCs then

8970-21-862-7613


----------



## Occam (5 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Request returned and denied.  Apparently they are an airforce only item.
> 
> Looks like it'll be those harbour sugar free gummy bears after all.



Who returned and denied the request?  NSN 8970-21-852-7278 has an IM Advisory code of 1X - Submit offline by e-mail to the Supply Manager (SM).  The ERNs recorded against it are Air Force (CF-18 and CH-148), but that doesn't mean that you can't have an appropriate Army ERN recorded against it if you can justify the use.  They have a D Food Svcs LCMM, but the SM is Army, and DGLEPM wrote the standard for the item.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2015)

A soldier in the RQ shop said they were Airforce only but maybe they didn't realize the finer nuances of the supply world. I'll try again but somehow I feel Good2Golf with be disappointed  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Feb 2015)

Looking at them, I wonder why they're not packed in the life rafts on ship.  I think they'd be more appetizing than the energy cubes they have at present.  Might be more friendly to being in a moist environment as well.


----------



## Occam (5 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> A soldier in the RQ shop said they were Airforce only but maybe they didn't realize the finer nuances of the supply world. I'll try again but somehow I feel Good2Golf with be disappointed  ;D



Getting an ERN added is pretty easy.  I had to shoot down a demand this morning for 2 lbs of rivets ordered by a Cpl at 440 Sqn in Yellowknife because the rivets only have Naval ERNs against them.  I fully expect an e-mail tomorrow asking to have the ERN for the Twin Otter added to my stock codes, which will take about 5 minutes to do, and they'll have their $12 worth of rivets...once I get around to buying some.


----------



## Zoomie (5 Feb 2015)

I've got to wonder what the intent of ordering this specific item might be.  Doesn't the army have access to food (IMPs?)


----------



## MJP (5 Feb 2015)

Ditch said:
			
		

> I've got to wonder what the intent of ordering this specific item might be.  Doesn't the army have access to food (IMPs?)



They are great for small dets (recce, OPs, Sniper etc) out for a few days at a time to cut down on weight.  IMPs are bulky and can be resource intensive to heat and resupply not to mention they often many aspects of the mesh require water to make it edible.  

The survival gummies are a great pick me up that you can carry and consume at anytime.  LMCs are similar but a bit bulkier.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Feb 2015)

Ditch said:
			
		

> I've got to wonder what the intent of ordering this specific item might be.  Doesn't the army have access to food (IMPs?)





			
				MJP said:
			
		

> They are great for small dets (recce, OPs, Sniper etc) out for a few days at a time to cut down on weight.  IMPs are bulky and can be resource intensive to heat and resupply not to mention they often many aspects of the mesh require water to make it edible.
> 
> The survival gummies are a great pick me up that you can carry and consume at anytime.  LMCs are similar but a bit bulkier.



Plus, it's ice fishing season man!


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2015)

Has the CAF ever looked at something like the power / nutrition bars that are on the market now. I know the Gummies would have less bulk for a survival pack, but would be useful when you want something between the IMP and the Gummies.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2015)

Ditch said:
			
		

> I've got to wonder what the intent of ordering this specific item might be.  Doesn't the army have access to food (IMPs?)





			
				MJP said:
			
		

> They are great for small dets (recce, OPs, Sniper etc) out for a few days at a time to cut down on weight.  IMPs are bulky and can be resource intensive to heat and resupply not to mention they often many aspects of the mesh require water to make it edible.
> 
> The survival gummies are a great pick me up that you can carry and consume at anytime.  LMCs are similar but a bit bulkier.



Right on the money.  

It's for Winter Warefare training including what soldiers may have access to in a hypothetical plane crash.

It's something different than IMPs and would also simulate having to survive without the IMPs crazy calorie count.


----------

